# ELECTRIC VEHICLES STRIKE AGAIN !



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ya know what is so good about speculation is....

It goes great with a Jack Daniels with a Coke on ice.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Govt. Wants " A FLAMING CAR IN EVERY GARAGE "!
AND
" AN EXPERIMENTAL VACCINE IN EVERY ARM "!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Wondering if this will affect homeowners insurance for folks with EVs.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ms.Doe said:


> Wondering if this will affect homeowners insurance for folks with EVs.


On average insurance for EV are higher anyway. 

So they will probably automatical use this excuse to raise homeowner insurance anyway across the board.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ms.Doe said:


> Wondering if this will affect homeowners insurance for folks with EVs.


It SHOULD !

BURSTING INTO FLAMES COSTS MORE.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

There's no need to worry, though. Volkswagen engineers at the scene have tested for harmful/toxic emissions from this fire and have stated that they are super super low. Almost nothing. "We almost couldn't detect any", they said.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Hard-wired charging stations are usually considered part of your dwelling and thus the station will likely would be covered depending upon the type and cause of a loss," O'Rourke says. "Portable chargers, on the other hand, may be considered vehicle equipment, so it's a good idea to make sure to have adequate auto insurance coverage as well."

If an electrical issue with the home's wiring causes the charger to catch fire, this will likely be covered by homeowners insurance. Otherwise, comprehensive auto coverage is needed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fires that reignite & take 16 hours to put out !

Old cars used to burn to a rusted hulk in an hour.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

There was a report a few weeks ago telling owners of EV's not sure which marker, to park them outside of there homes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No Wonder the Postal Service did Not go Electric !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The ship had rare & exotic vehicles on it also 









Some were final production runs .
No longer available . . .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> No Wonder the Postal Service did Not go Electric !


Most of those couldn't pass a smog check here, let alone afford to go all EV.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just imagine the " FUTURE" . . .

A DAY WHEN . . . SELF DRIVING ELECTRIC CARS

CAN DRIVE THEMSELVES TO THE FIRE STATION !

AND

BURN IT DOWN . . ..


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> No Wonder the Postal Service did Not go Electric !
> 
> View attachment 645316


Judging by the picture it was a combustion engine fire and nothing to do with electrical vehicles. The driver had enough time to dump the mail on the on the grass.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Just imagine the " FUTURE" . . .
> 
> A DAY WHEN . . . SELF DRIVING ELECTRIC CARS
> 
> ...


Hold up skippy...

This is already programed into basic machine code.

HCF
In computer engineering, Halt and Catch Fire, known by the assembly mnemonic HCF, is an idiom referring to a computer machine code instruction that causes the computer's central processing unit (CPU) to cease meaningful operation, typically requiring a restart of the computer.


THERE IS NO CATCH FIRE DRIVE COMMAND!







Anonymous: not yet.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Judging by the picture it was a combustion engine fire and nothing to do with electrical vehicles. The driver had enough time to dump the mail on the on the grass.


Don't take all the fun out of this . . .

* Picture was for illustrative purposes only.
** Picture not Historical Documentation.
**" Picture void where prohibited.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

My childhood mail man had an electric jeep back in the 70s.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Hold up skippy...
> 
> This is already programed into basic machine code.
> 
> ...


Sounds like something BILL GATES would do !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> My childhood mail man had an electric jeep back in the 70s.


Did he SURVIVE ?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Did he SURVIVE ?


Nobody from my childhood survived the passage of time.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Don't take all the fun out of this . . .
> 
> * Picture was for illustrative purposes only.
> ** Picture not Historical Documentation.
> **" Picture void where prohibited.


I was defending mis-representation of combustion vehicles.

Dun dun.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Tohunt is not that far off. As LA now has it's first all electric fire truck.
.
LAFD debuts first electric fire truck, coming in May 2022
The LAFD will operate the first electric fire truck in North America next year
.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Tohunt is not that far off. As LA now has it's first all electric fire truck.
> .
> LAFD debuts first electric fire truck, coming in May 2022
> The LAFD will operate the first electric fire truck in North America next year
> .


You made me investigate further . . . I want to know the pumping specs. Gallons per minute. Endurance rate of batteries for Heavy Duty pumping . . . Will it have to be TOWED BACK TO THE STATION halfway through a fire ?

No specs. Only limited pictures with closed panels. . . . Not showing what equipment ( if any ) it carries . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I have a vague feeling . . . When you roll up that aluminum side panel . . . On the truck . . . You will expose a REALLY LONG EXTENSION CORD . . . 
TO PLUG IT IN !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

2 hours of run time. With extended ( double batteries) when brand new.









NOTHING ABOUT PUMPING CAPACITY.
IT CAN RUN FOR 2 HOURS . . .

AFTER THAT, TOW IT BACK.

IT IS ALSO A " PREPRODUCTION" MODEL.

NO SPARE PARTS . . . ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD !

YOUR TAX DOLLARS AT WASTE . . . I MEAN AT WORK.
BUT HEY . . . THEY GET TO BE THE " FIRST " !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They are hoping to manufacture up to 400 by 2025 . . .
So. . . There may be spare parts for the production models 
Which will probably be totally different from the prototype .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

One may think pump capacity would be near the same. Doubtful. But 2 hour run time, is a joke. 

Leave it to Schawb's puppet Gruesome to further F things up. 

Cheapest gas I can find besides Costco / Sam's 4.47 $


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> One may think pump capacity would be near the same. Doubtful. But 2 hour run time, is a joke.
> 
> Leave it to Schawb's puppet Gruesome to further F things up.
> 
> Cheapest gas I can find besides Costco / Sam's 4.47 $


And . . . What's the CHARGING TIME ?

DONT HAVE 2 FIRES IN 1 DAY IN LOS ANGELES !

PLEASE SCHEDULE YOUR FIRES & EMERGENCIES IN ACCORDANCE WITH CHARGING RATE . . .


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Govt. Wants " A FLAMING CAR IN EVERY GARAGE "!
> AND
> " AN EXPERIMENTAL VACCINE IN EVERY ARM "!
> 
> View attachment 645305


 A bit different from "a chicken in every pot"?


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

I think everyone else should continue driving ICE vehicles so those driving EVs can enjoy higher marginal profit. Kind of like when hybrids first came out, not many taxi used them, giving early adopters huge advantage in profitability.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Hard-wired charging stations are usually considered part of your dwelling and thus the station will likely would be covered depending upon the type and cause of a loss," O'Rourke says. "Portable chargers, on the other hand, may be considered vehicle equipment, so it's a good idea to make sure to have adequate auto insurance coverage as well."
> 
> If an electrical issue with the home's wiring causes the charger to catch fire, this will likely be covered by homeowners insurance. Otherwise, comprehensive auto coverage is needed.


Unless there's' a defect in the equipment, in which case the manufacturer of the equipment could be liable.


----------



## strongman (11 mo ago)

What a disaster - those heavy metals from the batteris polluting the ocean. 
Why does no one ever think of the welfar of the sealife.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

strongman said:


> What a disaster - those heavy metals from the batteris polluting the ocean.
> Why does no one ever think of the welfar of the sealife.


Those batteries are Horrible.
Oil will seem safe in comparison.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

strongman said:


> What a disaster - those heavy metals from the batteris polluting the ocean.
> Why does no one ever think of the welfar of the sealife.


I know, right? Fossil fuel is so non-polluting, it actually makes the environment cleaner. Also, those poor colbalt mining kids now rely on the fossil fuel industry for employment since EVs are reducing/eliminating use of cobalt. Think of the children! LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

p7wang said:


> I know, right? Fossil fuel is so non-polluting, it actually makes the environment cleaner. Also, those poor colbalt mining kids now rely on the fossil fuel industry for employment since EVs are reducing/eliminating use of cobalt. Think of the children! LOL


We must burn up all of those fossil fuels to protect the earth !


----------



## strongman (11 mo ago)

p7wang said:


> I know, right? Fossil fuel is so non-polluting, it actually makes the environment cleaner. Also, those poor colbalt mining kids now rely on the fossil fuel industry for employment since EVs are reducing/eliminating use of cobalt. Think of the children! LOL


And to add to the dogpile - most of the countries exporting the heavy metals needed for EVs are run by dictators, have little to no labor rights, employ child and slave labor, and the profits go into the hands of the dictators and oligarchs. Where is the greenie outrage?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

strongman said:


> And to add to the dogpile - most of the countries exporting the heavy metals needed for EVs are run by dictators, have little to no labor rights, employ child and slave labor, and the profits go into the hands of the dictators and oligarchs. Where is the greenie outrage?


Instead of the"BANNANA WARS" 
WE CAN HAVE THE " LITHIUM WARS" !


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

strongman said:


> And to add to the dogpile - most of the countries exporting the heavy metals needed for EVs are run by dictators, have little to no labor rights, employ child and slave labor, and the profits go into the hands of the dictators and oligarchs. Where is the greenie outrage?


Totally fine when same materials are used for fossil fuel industry in a non-recyclable form, right? LOL (Recent developments is now that batteries are close to 100% recyclable)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

How Convenient !
No mess or hazardous materials to clean up !










The water was almost 2 miles deep !

All steel will be crushed like a beer can.

Very Convenient.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Apparently, electric car batteries sink ships !









Tonight, your Porsche sleeps with the Fish.


----------



## Fawäd Mastoi (Dec 7, 2018)

Ms.Doe said:


> Wondering if this will affect homeowners insurance for folks with EVs.


We have a Hybrid Camry and its insurance is nearly half of what I pay for my Haval H6. Not sure about pure EVs, they would be covered under manufacturer’s warranty anyway, not the shit it burns down around it though. Who knows.


----------



## Fawäd Mastoi (Dec 7, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> The ship had rare & exotic vehicles on it also
> View attachment 645317
> 
> 
> ...


They were technically prototypes since they didn’t get to ‘run’.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's interesting how people on here bristle at public sentiment when a story is blasted about some driver going off the rails. It happens infrequently yet gets blasted across the internet. 

How often does this actually happen with EV's? I've seen 3 ICE cars engulfed in flames, why aren't we worried about those explosive gasoline bombs everywhere?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It's interesting how people on here bristle at public sentiment when a story is blasted about some driver going off the rails. It happens infrequently yet gets blasted across the internet.
> 
> How often does this actually happen with EV's? I've seen 3 ICE cars engulfed in flames, why aren't we worried about those explosive gasoline bombs everywhere?


I C.E. VEHICLES DONT TAKE 18 HOURS & SPECIAL CHEMICALS & HANDLEING FOR THE FIRE DEPARTMENT TO PUT OUT !

ELECTRIC CARS BURST INTO FLAMES NEEDLESSLY.

ELECTRIC CAR BATTERIES TAKE FOREVER TO PUT OUT.

THEY EVEN REIGNITE REPEATEDLY.

A SHIP JUST SANK DUE TO ELECTRIC CARS !
CAUSING THE FINANCIAL LOSS OF OVER _$450 MILLION IN CARS ALONE !. PLUS THE COST OF THE SHIP !

INSURERS WILL REFUSE TO INSURE ELECTRIC CARS !

" UNSAFE AT ANY SPEED " !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A bunch of guys are sitting around, now having to come up with $450 million for the cars.
Millions for the ship.
22 crew members without a job now . . .
Fire fighting at sea bills . . .
Salvage towing bills .

Lawsuits from unhappy people . .. .some had already waited a year for delivery of the cars they will now Never get !

What a mess. Electric cars.

Insurance on ALL shipping will increase to cover such a Heavy loss.

Battery powered vehicles are Quickly becoming the Plague to insurers.

Lloyd's of London may require disconnection of batteries during shipping or even special containers to house batteries.
All will drive up costs due to increased risk.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The sky is falling, the sky is falling!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The sky is falling, the sky is falling!!


No . . .
The " SHIP HAS SUNK ".


----------

